# Who do you want to see Pacquiao fight next?



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Lot's of talk about who Pacquiao will fight next, a lot of names being thrown around.

Top for me would be Mayweather. Floyd certainly has the tools to beat Manny and has dealt with speed guys before and figured them out and beat them handily. Roach has already said they wouldn't fight Floyd at 147 or above so it would be at 140 most likely.

Then you have Hatton. I don't see Hatton really winning this fight if it takes place at 140 or 147. Manny is just to good a boxer and has the power to deal with Hatton. Ricky had a good outing against Malignaggi but Malignaggi has zero power. Ricky's chin is kind of a question mark right now and then you look at his fight against Lazcano and it raises some more questions. But you could see some improvements that Floyd Mayweather Sr has made in the Malignaggi fight and they would have even more time to improve more things if they fought Pacquiao.

At 140, Zab Judah could be waiting. Now for the first 5-6 rounds this would be a great fight but if Judah doesn't put Manny away then I think Manny would win easily because of Judah's conditioning problems. Judah has the speed and power to stop Manny and I could see him winning. He has good hand speed, good footwork, and great reactions. Manny is used to having the advantage in these areas, he probably wouldn't in the first 5-6 rounds against Zab.

Cotto is still out there but he needs to win a fight before this would even be considered.

Now couple of other fighters that Manny could face but won't are, Antonio Margarito and Paul Williams. Roach has said that they won't fight Margarito and if they won't fight him I highly doubt they would fight Williams.

Who do you think Pacquiao should fight next?


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Id love Mayweather to come out of retirement 
to fight Pacquiao, I gained so much respect for Pac-Man in the De la Hoya fight. I really thought Oscar was going to come in bigger and just bully Manny around.

A fight between Pac-Man and Floyd would be electric


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

i truely have no idea why Zab Juddah would be listed on this poll............he blows and would be eaten by the 3rd round.........:thumb02:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Mayweather, So pacman can shut him up!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Seeing Mayweather fight pac will be just like when he fought Hatton... it will be SEVERLY frustrating.

Floyd will slide in at angles then tie up... OR, even better... he will turn his back to Pac... basically forcing a stop to the action.... then it will repeat at nausea 

Floyd is a POS and Im glad he retired, I never want to watch him fight ever again... UNLESS they deduct a point everytime he turns his back to his opponents OR they allow his opponent to hit the back of his head should he pull that crap/take him down for some G&P.

He might be top rated, but he makes boxing NOT worth watching.
Hes a master of exploiting the rules of boxing.


----------



## pushaton (Dec 8, 2008)

I would like to see Mayweather get his ass whooped, cocky mouthed mother fucker!


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

While I would love to see Pacquiao fight Mayweather next, it probably won't happen. Hatton is ready made for the Pac-Man menu. 

However, I voted "other" as there is a guy I would love to see Pacquiao fight. That would be the the current WBO Super Featherweight Kingpin Joan Guzman. He's probably the only guy at 130lbs that can give Pacquiao a run for his money. He's fast, tough, aggressive and has a perfect 28-0 record (17 KOs).

Here's a few HL clips:

Joan Guzman - The Sycuan Warrior

Joan Guzman Highlight Video

This match-up would be like watching a fireworks show. A very, very, fast and violent fireworks show.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I would like to see him stay at WW and fight Margarito. As long as he is fighting aging stars that is. I think Margarito has a lot to offer with his incredible abillity to not be affected by power shots for 10 rounds. I know he is fighting Mosley in January though. SO, doubtful that it will happen


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, Pacquiao/Hatton is tentatively set for March 2nd and they may try and get a fight with Mayweather in September.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I meant to vote for Hatton Vs Pacquiao...

Personally I think it be entertaining as hell and I hate to say it but Im pretty sure Pacquiao would win via late tko...then Id like to see the superfight with Mayweather/Pac-Man.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

It is going to be incredible interesting to watch EITHER fights be it Hatton or Mayweather--- Basically Pac-man would be fighting Mayweather family, first Senior since he is Hattons trainer then Son, LOL.


O


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i picked Hatton. i refuse to see another Money May fight cuz all hes looking for is a payday. **** that, he should have stayed active.


----------



## isagi (Feb 6, 2009)

Hatton. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd love to see Mayweather/Pacman, obviously the Hatton/Pacman fight is happening, but I'd rather see the Mayweather fight.

I tend to think that Mayweather wouldn't just leave his head there to get punched over and over by Manny, like DLH did.

It's stupid because a lot of my mates who don't know anything, say something like - "Pacman would beat Mayweather because he killed DLH, who only just lost to Floyd."

There is such a huge difference just from the fact that like I said, Floyd would move out of the way of Pacman's shots so much better than DLH did.

I'd love to see it go down.

Pacman/Hatton should be pretty electric too, if not more electric, Hatton fans are quality.


----------

